# wrist support



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

Alright guys, just a quick post, today the inside of my wrist feels extremely sore after an upper body strength session last night.

I think it was at the end of benching, as i racked the bar back my wrists went into too much extension, and when doing EZ preacher curls there was some flexion of the wrist at the end of the movement.

any other ideas are welcome

anyway i was going to ask if you guys could reccommend me a wrist support, so i can get back in action ASAP and protect myself better


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

Have you thought about using wrist wraps?


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

yeah that's what i'm thinking mate, didn't know if anyone could reccommend any, or if theres actually any difference between different brands etc!


----------



## JM (Oct 28, 2010)

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps.html

Any of these will suffice


----------



## Fountain (Nov 25, 2009)

theres so many! cheers for that mate will have a look now!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

JM said:


> https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps.html
> 
> Any of these will suffice


x2

i own a pair of the hercules wrist wraps i defo recommend them .


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

I have these:

https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/sleeves-wraps-straps/wrist-wraps/zeus-wrist-wraps.html

I find them great. Quite tough so they are good value for money.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Ive got the Titanium jobbies, spot on they are.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

use your other hand to waank with!

HOW MANY TIME DO I HAVE TO TEL YOU!!!


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Empire Boy said:


> I got a pair of Odin
> 
> High and tight till your fingers are purple! I only use them on heavy squats and heavy bench.


lol i also bought the elbow and knee sleeves , they keep the joints warm and offer a little support great buy too .


----------

